# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Mississippi Folks???

## shorty54

I'm currently in Washington state with the U.S. Army. About to be retiring and moving back down south. Biloxi area to be exact. I'm just trying to see if there are any Ball Python breeders in the area? I'm starting my collection of Moprhs now. But, know I will want to support local breeders once I'm back down south!

----------


## Freakie_frog

Ding Ding checking in.. 

I did get your email by the way. I'm in Brandon not really close to your area but we're in Mississippi..  :Very Happy:

----------

_shorty54_ (11-30-2010)

----------


## Joelolly

Hey Hey!  I live in Mississippi too.  I'm in the Hattiesburg area, but I used to live in Brandon  :Good Job:

----------

_shorty54_ (01-31-2012)

----------


## XIIIPythons

hey im in the hattiesburg area also, petal to be exact .. im not a breeder yet.. but hopefully by this time next year i will have 2 of my females ready to go

----------

_shorty54_ (01-31-2012)

----------


## jdouglas

Any breeders in the MS area?

----------

_shorty54_ (02-28-2012)

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Any breeders in the MS area?


Yea there's one or two of us  :Wink:

----------


## RichL

I'm trying my hand at it for the first time this season. Have a spider male and normal female I plan on pairing up tomorrow. I'm in Tupelo. Not terribly far from everyone else. Just a short drive down the road =)

----------

_shorty54_ (02-28-2012)

----------


## fortozs

I breed leopard geckos. I also will eventually breed my boas and I plan on starting my first ball python project this season. There aren't many breeders I know around here. There used to be a small herpetological society that met at the old Marine Education Center in Biloxi. I don't know what happened to it, but I think there might be a similar group in Mobile, AL now. There is also place called Destiny Reptiles in Saucier, but I've never visited them or contacted them. Maybe check out their page and see who they might be friends with. I would personally love to find some breeders around here that would have price lists or web sites. If anybody does please lets us know! I will be putting my geckos up for sale this year, when I get my site going I will be sure to share.

----------

_shorty54_ (02-28-2012)

----------


## jdouglas

I have since I asked that question found multiple breeders in MS. 
For future MS folk that find this site these are 2 that are in the Jackson area. On faunaclassifieds I have seen a few other breeders in the Jackson and Biloxi area.

Wildmorphs and Cornerstone Reptiles 

Plus there are a lot with in a 3 hour drive or less from Jackson in LA and AL.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Yep we are in the Jackson area. I know there are a couple of folks who are just getting their collection together so in the future there may be more. Really glad to see some more Mississippi people hanging out here.

----------

_shorty54_ (02-28-2012)

----------


## shorty54

> Yep we are in the Jackson area. I know there are a couple of folks who are just getting their collection together so in the future there may be more. Really glad to see some more Mississippi people hanging out here.


I just picked up some snakes from Wildmorphs....great people with amazing snakes!!!!!

Thanks ED!!!!

----------


## fortozs

> Yep we are in the Jackson area


Speaking of Jackson herpers, do you remember Terry Vanderventer when he had Arco Iris Herpetoculture? He sold incredible reptiles.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I just picked up some snakes from Wildmorphs....great people with amazing snakes!!!!!
> 
> Thanks ED!!!!


You're more than welcome! glad to get some more herper's in the state. 




> Speaking of Jackson herpers, do you remember Terry Vanderventer when he had Arco Iris Herpetoculture? He sold incredible reptiles.


I know of Terry by reputation only but I have friends that know him.

----------

_shorty54_ (02-29-2012)

----------


## jdouglas

Anyone know of any Crested Gecko breeders in the Jackson, MS area? My girlfriend has been trying to pick between a leopard, or a crested and has decided on a crested.

----------


## fordash86

> Anyone know of any Crested Gecko breeders in the Jackson, MS area? My girlfriend has been trying to pick between a leopard, or a crested and has decided on a crested.


I did not do any breeding this season.

----------

